# Quarter horses



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I have two and my grandpa has one. I love the breed! It's a favorite of mine, post pics of all your QH's!
Here are my two-
Sampson, I do a lot on him, I trail ride often, I do WP AND H/J and even a little dressage! I've shown him two years but for now I've just taken a break and been enjoying him  I've had him 2 1/2 years.




and This is Doc, he's 27 and happily retired. I learned to ride him 10 years ago when I got him and I did mostly WP and trail riding until 2 years ago we started jumping and showed jumpers. He's by hack.trail horse now 



This is my grandpas horse, Cody. I love riding him 

and Cash, one of our boarders I train and ride. He's such a sweetie 



So now I wanna see yours!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

They're all so pretty, I especially love Sampson! We've only ever had one QH, who died a few months before I was born, and crazily enough I was named after her! Her name was Sage and she was a little bay. No pics though....I'll have to go find some.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's mine! 
Quarter horses are my absolute favorite breed. So hardy and versatile!

Kelty, 5 years old



















Had him just a year, first horse


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks! Sampson is my #1 man  
Aw, Kelty is gorgeous!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Buck our 12 yr old Quarter horse. he's fat and sassy lol


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

my 2 in the barn or horses section (what ever its called now) are QH. Stormy is a paint but has QH lines like most paints these days.

first few are Sonador at 2 (the ones where she is in the show halter.)

I dont have any pics of Stormy on this computer so if you want to see look in my horses section (BTW he isnt fully mine.)


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Everyone's horses here look nicer than some of the QHs I've seen recently the first one looks almost pure TB!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Ya'lls QH's make mine look obese. They are so lean and muscular, they look great. 
My horse has a bowed tendon so he's on stall rest and we are battling the weight gain lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Gizmo is the first QH I have ever owned and he is the best horse that I have owned. When I was younger I used to ride this awesome horse named Lady, (have pics somewhere but they are put away) She was my favorite and I started riding her when I was three. But Gizmo is the best. You can do anything to him and he is such a good boy. He is blind in one eye but he is such a trooper. I love him to death!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Quarter horses are *the best bred ever*  Here is duchess, i sold her last year and still regret it to this day. She was foundation bred (built like a brick house), 15.3 hands tall.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are my quarter horses which happens to be my favorite breed too.

My Lyric that I sold last June. (still miss her)









Pandora









Lyric









Evangeline









Errowyn









Chase









Calamity


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awe.. so adorable. Love the one Chase he looks like he is a trouble maker. lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Dang....mistype. I sold Lillie, not lyric. First pic should be labeled Lillie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i looooooooooooooove quarter horses they are one of my favourite breeds!!! but i dont have one unfortunatly


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Everyone has great pictures!


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

samson,








rosie,








cloud,


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

My 23 year old Quarter Horse, Pesky.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

My QH mare


















(I'm no longer using the hackamore on her)


----------



## Kizz (Jan 14, 2011)

I WILL post a picture of my broodmare and the sire to her foal that is to be born in approx 10mnths [if she is in foal!].. I LOVE QH's! and my dream is to oneday breed them and heavily feathered horses! =] my start now is with my mum and my beautiful 24 year old broodmare [= <3


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are my pics of my beautiful boy! His Reg. name is Peppys Dry Flash. check out his pedigree here Peppys Dry Flash Quarter Horse


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've owned tons of horses including 2 QH crosses but only one purebred! Go figure:lol:
My aunt bred Paints, however so she had one QH stallion (3 Paints) as well as several QH broodmares.
This was my reg. mare Sheza Sweeta Bonita (aka; Molly).





















This is my 08 filly Lovely Little Lena. Her dam is Ebony (below) and her sire was Colonels Peppy Lena.







This was my best horse EVER! Ebony. She's a QHXWelsh mare.








Ive got pics of other QH's, but will have to post them another time :lol:


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

here is Sammy


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I love QHs they are so versatile. The 1st horse I ever even sat on was my Dad's white QH mare, Ginger. Ever since then I've been a fan.
I don't own a registered QH of my own, but my horse Mona is a grade QH.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

QH's are the BEST!  Here's my APHA mare who has QH bloodlines (her dam was registered AQHA, sire was APHA with QH bloodlines). She's a mighty Eventer!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is my 17 year old QH, Hunter


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I LOVE quarter horses too  
This is my 14 yr old, 15.1hh red dun, Lena. She is so sweet


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

This is my 7 year old reg. Quarter horse mare named Miss Kitty. She's my first Quarter Horse and mare!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's my baby Zane. He's only 1/2 QH, but he just turned 6 month's old yesterday, and I think he's shaping up to be built very much like a Quarter Horse, rather than his mom who is a Fox Trotter. I think he will be muscular like his daddy but have his mom's lovely head and ears.


----------



## Kizz (Jan 14, 2011)

@ amp23: Yeller [the QH who i hope has succesfully sired my red dun mare] looks a lot like that but stoclier body and more araby type head and really pure white mane].

@ horseluver50: Lena is VERY chestnutty red dun! I've never seen one like her before! [= http://www.paint-horse.com/photos/dunn%20with%20tradition/rightprofile32703.jpg my mare is like this but a so called *true* markings of a red dun [Zebra stripes on legs and beginning of shoulder etc; prominents and dakr dorsal stripe continuing in2 tail eyc] lol ur mare is pretty


----------



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)

My black 15.3 hand quarter horse named Brodie. HE is 11 years old, and I'm working on hunters with him  He loves to jump








here is my quarter horse at his very first show. He was wonderful in the ring but mighty spunky when he was not riding. chain was taken of after picture  i just had to get a good cellphone shot of my baby.











Here is is second show when he was black towards the fall


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

@brodieluver26, I love your horse! I've always loved horses that go from brown to black during the year, my friend's horse is like that. He is gorgeous! Love the first pic of him


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

*New Here and My QH Mare*

I just joined this Forum and glad I found it. Hopefully here is a picture of her.








Registered Name: A Sharp Can born March 1987. I call her Candy and My Candandy. We became each others when she was 8 years old and she is now 23 years old, healthy as a "horse". She goes back to Coy's Bonanza on top and on the bottom to Leo, Go Man Go, Leo and Three Bars. We have done lots and lots of trail riding, riding in parades, gaming - barrel racing, pole bending,ie and team penning.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Another Picture of My QH Mare*

I couldn't add another picture to my post above so here it is: The top picture is of my Granddaughter and Will the Tennessee Walker I once had. The bottom one is of Candy at her very best, but she always had a glow about her. Even the three times I had her bred:


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

hi i am trying to make AQHA friends around the country. I am wanting to run for rookie of the year someday. I would like to have more friends around so i could rent a stall form them if i was in area. Ask what is the best shows they go to. You know that kind of stuff or even find someone who is wanting to show alot and ride together. Spliting coast.
Rachel


----------



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)

thank you amp 23  your horse is very pretty too. I love palominos !


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, I love them too!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I am now the proud owner of a Joe Hancock x Blue Valentine quarter horse! I will be meeting her breeder half way in Salt Lake City, UT to pick her up in late March! I wish I could go pick her up now but the pass wont be clear until then. I cannot even begin to explain how happy I am to own my dream horse! Her breeder guaranteed me that she will be at least 16hh 1400lbs. He said that she turned a nice light blue before her winter coat came in! Her sir is Blue Apache Hancock and her dam is Kiss Me Angel. She is coming from an amazing breeder up in Crowheart, WY


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Uh oh! QH thread! Here's my girl Tetra out of Loun Doctor, just got her day before yesterday and I am LOVE!!! xD


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Raidress said:


> Uh oh! QH thread! Here's my girl Tetra out of Loun Doctor, just got her day before yesterday and I am LOVE!!! xD


Omg. She is gorgeous! Just amazing.


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> Omg. She is gorgeous! Just amazing.


Thank you! she's my girl!


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

wow are there some stunners on here!!!


Heres my little bunch, though I have posted them in the introductions page so sorrry for those who I have already introduced them too.

Lynx, 16 yo stallion and my main man lol


















































Spice

































JayJay and her baby Goose


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

Fin and her baby Rambo.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Lovely horses!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

@Raidress, your horse is GORGEOUS! I absolutely love black horses


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

amp23 said:


> @Raidress, your horse is GORGEOUS! I absolutely love black horses


Thank you~ I need to take some new pics, her mane is sooo long. I just love all that hair.

Paralna: I love those pics! Lynx is stunning in the photo where the sunshine is hitting him broadside. I love action shots too!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Raidress said:


> Thank you~ I need to take some new pics, her mane is sooo long. I just love all that hair.


My horse's mane never seems to want to grow long and it's not very thick. But I guess that's not too bad a thing since it's so hot down here haha


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Paralna said:


>


Alright that's IT! HOW did you get your horse to SHINE like that??? What do you feed him and can I have some for my mare?! :lol:


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing I'm afraid, nothing special that is. He gets oaten hay soaked lupins and a product called Coolstance. he naturally has a really nice irridecent sheen to his coat. Pic thanks to Vicki photography.


Check out my mare Jayjay in her summer coat, she's bedazzling. and thats straight out the paddock, no wash lol


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Blue and Tiger, 7 year old Mare, and 12 year old Gelding


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Paralna said:


> Nothing I'm afraid, nothing special that is. He gets oaten hay soaked lupins and a product called Coolstance. he naturally has a really nice irridecent sheen to his coat. Pic thanks to Vicki photography.
> 
> 
> Check out my mare Jayjay in her summer coat, she's bedazzling. and thats straight out the paddock, no wash lol


MAN must be something in the grass!!! :shock: GORGEOUS coat!!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Everyones pictures of their Quarter Horses are absolutely wonderful. All of them are gorgeous.


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's a QH. His name is Cody! I love him to death, one of the sweetest horses you could ever meet! <3


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

PARALN: Gorgeous boy you've got there!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just added an avatar of me and my QH mare. The picture was taken in 1996 at a playday put on by a local Dressage Organization. I put my Western saddle on her, but put her in my English snaffle bridle, thus why I'm riding with both hands on the reins. With the saddle horn in the way I couldn't drop my hands any lower or closer together. It looks like to me she is asking the question: "You want me to what?? :shock: Have a seat or jump it???"


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Raidress, Hoofprints in the Sand and Dunoverit., most appreciated.

Grass, whats that? lol
Just kidding but we're currently in one of Perths driest spells on record. our place is more of a sand bowl atm :?

Love my boy to bits Dunoverit. I purchased him a little over a year ago and had to sell to of my other horses, my paint mare and my Hootchy Kootchy Man stallion, to afford him but sooo worth it. immpeccably behaved and so easy to handle and teaching me the ropes in the western world. I have done snaffle bit cutting for a while now but just starting in campdrafting. So far I've been in 3 drafts and placed 5th in the rookies and came = 3rd in a top 20 cutout shootout so very happy with my boy. I have to say though, it takes a bit to get control of the cow on the outside course, very different to cutting lol

sorry, will shut up now


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my baby girl, Dandy's Lil Jewel, 7yr. 16.2H Appendix Quarterhorse mare. I purchased her in June 2010 and we've been doing some of the local horse shows in my area. This year we are going to be doing some traveling to shows further away. We finally bonded after she launched me like a rocket ship onto the hard pack dirt track at our local fairgrounds. I thought at the time that I had broken my pelvis, but it turned out only severe lower lumbar pain, internal organ swelling, hurt my shoulder and I now have a slight case of vertigo after hitting my head. Yeah, Dandy didn't get the nice quiet quarterhorse personality, she got the TB personality. I love her anyway. ​


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is my fat lil girl, Candy  AKA Simply Exceptional Half aussie/half American out of the American stalltion 'The Exeptionist' (IMP) bred for reining but trained in english.


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

@amp23: That picture is so cute!
---------------------------------
When I get my first horse, I think it will be a QH. At first I wanted something bigger, like a draft cross... but so far most seem out of my price range. But I found a place with great QH's and very reasonable prices... great pictures everyone!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow everyone has really gorgeous Quarter Horses. They are quickly becoming my fovorite breed. Like I said, Gizmo is my first one, but he is the best horse that I have ever had. One day I really want to have my own breeding facility and I still haven't decided what I want to breed yet. Maybe it will just have to be Quarter Horses. There are no really big breeders up here that I know of.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

@breezystar, thank you it's one of my senior pics.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my now 23 year old QH mare. This picture was taken yesterday(1/23/11). She is sway-backed, but she is also standing on uneven ground. The depressions above her eyes also is telling of her being a senior citizen. That's one of my Granddaughters giving her a carrot.


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter (Jan 22, 2011)

Such great pictures of your horses. Here are my QH's. Vicki is the red roan and Zip is the light palomino.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous horses!!! I love Quarter Horses - they have such wonderful temperaments and can do darn near anything!

Here are pictures of my husband's sassy little QH Sargent San Peppy. Sarge is in charge at the pasture. He is top dog but never mean. He has a very sweet nature and wants to be hugged and smooched on. He is about 15 hands on a very tall day - is trained out the wazootie. When we first got him my hubby said he was stubborn. LOL I think it was more he KNEW what he was doing and hubby didn't and when Barry gave him the wrong command Sarge's thought bubble over his head said "poor human doesn't know ANYTHING!"

The palomino is my new horse - He is a QH but was never registered. He is actually out of a local palomino champion Skippy Di. Why would someone breed a horse and not register it if they could? Sigh...that is crazy. Anyway, he is 7 years old, about 15.1 or 2 and is gaining weight every day. Sweet as he can be and smart as a whip. His name is Biscuit N' Honey. Poor guy has had a zillion names but he is now just Biscuit and Biscuit he shall stay!


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

Oooo... you all make me so jealous. =P I can't wait to get my own!!

Biscuit N' Honey! <3 LOVE! lol


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I have only had one QH, my 13 yr old that I picked up at an auction. Fell in love with him as soon as I saw him. His pics are under my horses tab his name's Earsey Jet. Poor guy apparently had huge ears as a baby plus his Easy Jet lines so he got stuck with Earsey. LOL anyway he's 15.2hh mostly trail horse as he has a gimpy shoulder that prevents him from jumping or anything too strenuous but he's my buddy!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Lovely horses everybody!


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

This is my Appendix Qh gelding. He is registered with the AQHA! This is Amblin Placetostart, or Oakley!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Heres my little colt Cloud who is now 1year and 3 months, purebred QH with Peptos Stylish Oak, Extreme Colors lines. He will be breeding to my QH x TB mare Blaize who is a gorgeous Grulla.

Cloud
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/sunnyidol/gd6.jpg
100_2966.jpg picture by sunnyidol - Photobucket

Blaize
SunnysPrideInHer10.jpg picture by sunnyidol - Photobucket
SunnysPrideInHer20.jpg picture by sunnyidol - Photobucket


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ absolutely beautiful horses!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand: thanks

all the others are pretty spunky sexy things too i agree  soooooo many of them i am JEALOUS of hahahahaha, i am sure i have to keep reminding myself i dont want another horse and the evil devil on my shoulder says oh yes you doooooooooo, and the little angel on the other says NO! haha.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

i ju_st want to say way to go all of us. we realy have showed on this post just how awsome and devers are breed is. If you look closly we have coverd all the major dicaplens of riding. hats off to us. and to all others that say are horses are not good enuff i stick out my tounge._


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Zan Parrs Dry Doc aka Princess Sassy


















BA Flying Leo aka Moosa Man 


















Dark River Music aka Lazy Bug



















Dude's Flying Frieght aka Dukey Wukey 


















The Half Brothers 









The whole herd


----------



## keysgirl22 (Jan 27, 2011)

These horses are all so pretty. I have one QH his name is Tyson ill get picture of him as soon as i can. His show name is Rocket Man and i love doing the western speed events on him it so much fun!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Peggysue, gorgeous horses!!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks sitbacnroc they are my babies for sure


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to share a photo of my filly's sir Blue Apache Hancock. He is 16.1hh 1600lbs and is such a gentleman. Her breeder told me she should finish at 16hh 1400lbs. I'm hoping she will roan out a lot like him. To me, he is the most beautiful quarter horse ever.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my mare Demi








My gelding Romeo








and
my gelding Itsa easy aka Cecil


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the quarter horse breed! You can do so much with them.  All my horses are quarter horses except for the black/white paint that I take care of for my Dad. They are on my profile page in "my horses" album. Your welcome to look at them if you want.  Chiefs Skippa Duke (aka Duke) is the dark sooty buckskin (20 year old), Bella is the dapple gray mare with the black mane/tail (8 year old), Marys Miss Holidoc (aka Holly) is my bay mare (8 year old), and Hollys Boondoc King (aka Elvis) is Holly's 2010 palomino colt (9 month old). She is also due to foal this year with Elvis' full brother/sister.  Loved everyone's pictures!! Happy to see so many people enjoying the breed and in so many different ways!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone =)


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is my Reg QH mare Zip AKA Ride The Zipper!

This is what she looks like underneath her blanky in wintertime :lol:




























and a fall pic of her under saddle


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

*Starting young*

Her is my son on Aces N Assets.

Then me on Questionable Hot.

I have owned many more but these are two in my life now.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeamPenner17, your horse is so pretty! And I love the first pic of her!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's my dearling Sodehr. First (and only so far) QH I've owned.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your QH's I love them all. Here is my daughter's QH Dash of a Jet aka Sheldon


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

amp23 said:


> TeamPenner17, your horse is so pretty! And I love the first pic of her!



thank you...and she is as smart and kind as she is purdy


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love my foundation bred quarter horses!
This is Woodstock, my 4 yr old great grandson of Poco Bueno.


----------



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres mine! 15h cherry bay, Foundation on her sires side (Docs San Dee) and running bred on her dams side (Dash for Top Deck). 3yrs old


----------

